# Sword Trip & Trolling



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

I still need a crew for Tue night sword fishing at the spur and Wed trolling .I hear that the bluewater bite is on just north of the spur.Seas 1-2 and no storms in the forcast!! LETS GO!!!!! 291-3414 or PM Mark Newman my boat is a 05 31 pro sport


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

is there going to be a gas split or do u just need a crew?


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

$150-$200 per person


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

Mark who is going so far? Capt. john.:letsdrink


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

I had a couple guys but they fell by the wayside. Awesome weather and seas for a sword tip!!! lets make it happen


----------

